
All country codes in a module (currency code, TIN or VAT code, language, etc.) - lucho_1312
https://www.npmjs.com/package/country-codes-list
======
lucho_1312
This module includes a list of codes per country, with a lot of codes info
about them:

\- Country code (ISO 3166-1 alpha-2): Obtained from Wikipedia

\- Country Name: Each name in english and in the local country language

\- Currency Code (ISO 4217): Obtained from Wikipedia

\- Currency Name (ISO 4217): Obtained from Wikipedia

\- TIN Code (Taxpayer Identification Number, also known as VAT in some
countries): Obtained from Wikipedia

\- TIN Name: Obtained from Wikipedia

\- Official language code (usually from ISO 639-1, or ISO 639-3 otherwise)):
Obtained from Open Street Map. Returns only the first official language code
per country

\- Official language name: Each name in english and in the local country
language

\- Country Calling Code: The phone calling code for the country. Obtained from
Wikipedia.

